# Tell it how it is lol



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I loved the f**k off bit at the end :lol::lol:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha! Awesome.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's my wife!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it Cueball in disguise?


----------

